# Would you estrange yourself from your parents if you could



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you were able to move out and support yourself (or if you do already) would you estrange yourself from your parents?

I would, hanging around my parents does me no good. When I move out, I'd happily cut off contact with them and see them only at family events (weddings etc) Maybe not my mum, but definitely my dad.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I definitely feel that way with my mom sometimes, but never my dad.


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a difficult question. With my parents, I'm not free to express myself and have my own opinions. I constantly have to monitor what I say and do for fear of offending them. (They are conservative Christians and it's their way or the highway).

On the other hand, don't I owe them my time and affection? They did raise me and although they were not perfect, I am alive and healthy (unless you count mental illness in which case I am ****ed up). I don't want to hurt them even if it means stifling everything in which I believe. At least for now.

IF I felt ready to live completely on my own, then I would gradually have less and less to do with them. Right now, I still rely on them to help me navigate the world as a young adult.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Too late, already did.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(I already live by myself)

I'm actually thinking about officially breaking off contact with my father(and my sister is doing the same). He's a selfish, abusive ****head and he's had many chances to prove that he's of any use as a father. I just don't want to see him anymore. We'll never be able to have a normal relationship, because you can't talk to him like a normal, empathetic and non-manipulative human being. So... there's no point in seeing each other anymore or attempt any real communication. I can't even be bothered with putting on an act anymore. He's not worth it.

I would* never *do that with mom. I love my mom so much, we're really close and see each other, and hear from one another, often. I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

If I have to...yes. Honestly, this would apply more to my father than my mother.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

My mom, yes. My dad, no. I don't think my mother cares about me at all, but it would break my dad's heart if I estranged myself from him so I keep in contact for his sake. 

I'm seriously considering estranging myself permanently from my older brother. We already don't talk or have any contact so it would just be a matter of refusing to exchange Christmas presents with him this year.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Most likely I could not. They have done so much for me. They have put up with so much crap I have given them. I was born very premature on the verge of death in a 3rd world nation and was rushed to a hospital to have my life saved. 

If I did estrange myself, I would have a level of guilt that could never go away and would always hound at me. It does not help that my parents had me at a late age and now they are aging and getting more sickly and weak. Someone has to be there to take care of them.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 19, 2013)

My dad, yes. I desperately need to. I'd feel bad if I broke away from my mom, because she doesn't deserve it, but I might need to... at least for a little while... for myself. Luckily, they're splitting up, so that might make it easier than if they weren't. It sounds awful, I know... but I need it


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

My mother yes. She is a helpless pill-popping, manipulative drain on my life. All she does is hit me up for money, and guilt-trip me when I try to stand up to her controlling ways. My two other siblings have broken off from her, and I feel like I have to do the same.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm already estranged from my piece of crap father, thankfully. But once I were to move I definitely wouldn't cut off contact from my mother since she hasn't really done anything to deserve that. I just need my own space, that's all.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I wouldn't do that.

I love them too much to willingly break all contact with them. They care for me and I care for them. Luckily they are kind, supportive people.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I would definitely cut ties with my dad if I could. I resent that they support me so much.. but hopefully I will be able to leave soon. I love my mother though, she has always been there for me and extremely understanding. I hope that we will still be close.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm estranged from all my family members. They are all kinds of ****ed up and I want no part of it.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

I did. I have no contact with family (for years). They were nothing but negativity and taking that out of my life has been so refreshing.


----------



## Andyo98 (May 20, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't because of my age but if I could I honestly would estrange myself from my entire family because their all just a bunch of religious nuts who don't accept me as an Atheist and just all around make my entire life ****ing awful.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Once I moved across the country from them, I found that I naturally have no inclination to keep in touch with my mother besides wellness checks (calling for like 2 minutes per week to confirm we're both still alive). I don't hate her but she's not a good influence on my life. I don't want to estrange myself from my Dad though. My older brother has been so amazing and supportive of me, I'm blessed to have him as a sibling- we text almost every day.


----------



## Lonely Guy Dan (Jun 15, 2014)

Well it has already happened to me as my dad decided I was not worthy of his time as he got a new partner and had kids then cut me out of life I have not seen him in 14 years and he refuses to talk even when i have really tried but he ignored me. 

You know the worse thing its not like we even argued or anything he just casually phased me out like I was nothing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I pretty much have. I'm not accepted by the majority of my family. When I feel that I'm not liked or accepted by someone, I tend to just shove them out of my life and avoid them.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to want to cut contact with my parents after moving away someday but our relationship has improved over the years. I would estrange myself from some extended family though because they're a bunch of meddling *******s.


----------



## Lonewolf2014 (Jun 16, 2014)

To my dad yes to my mom nah. My dad is driving nuts. Idk whats gonna happen if i stay here any longer. I cant get along with that ******* im scared i might do something ill regret later... :no


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Already moved out, but nah my parents are alright.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

No, I don't feel that much affection for them but I know they've always done everything they could for me.


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

I wouldnt go as for as cut them out of my life completely, but would love to go on a holiday away from home for a while. 
My parents are best in the world (as cheesy as that sounds), theyve done the best theyve could for me and I am proud to be called their daughter :')
There are times where they seem unreasonable and constricting, but looking back, they were merely guiding me in the right direction. I am very thankful for them


----------



## imuy99 (Nov 18, 2012)

*RE: Estrangement from immediate family*

I have limited contact with my family.
The only one that understands me it seems is my bf.
They put my brother on a pedestal, even though he has been out of the country for several years, never bothered to visit on any given holiday, and finally when they do they fall over themselves to cater to him and expect me to do the same. Well, I told them I wouldn't, I have my own life and make my own money. They deny any wrong doing for past actions towards me and call me names to make me feel bad.
I finally had enough of being their punching bag, and I called them out on everything. Their answers proved to me what sad, cowards they really are. 
After that I haven't spoken to them since. I plan to simply pay back the outstanding debt I still have with them and write them off, if I need to.
I crawled back on my own 2 feet without them. When I needed help, all they did was sit back and laugh cruelly at my misfortune. Parents who truly love their children shouldn't do that. Parents who respect their children don't do that.
I will forgive them for their foolish actions, but I will never forget.
I will do everything in my power to ensure my survival and never to be indebted to them again.


----------



## dave8 (Jun 22, 2014)

I haven't had any sort of emotional attachment to them in years. I saw them last Christmas just because I felt bad. I wish them the best and don't have anything against them, but they don't really have a place in my life. I actually talked to someone about this to see if I'm some crazy *******, but I'm not. I'm capable of great relationships, but I'm not required to force on if it isn't making me a better person.


----------



## Alternatives (Jun 22, 2014)

Yep, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't live with my parents, I live with my grandparents...but sometimes I feel like disowning most of my family. They're quite honestly pathetic, sometimes horrible people. But I worry too much about my parents, and especially my brother because he lives with my dad. It's awful, but I worry that if I'm not nice to them, they'll do something drastic and hurt themselves. That's why I've stuck around this long. (I've been their parent more than they've been mine)

But as for being independent, I would much rather be on my own than live with my grandparents like I do now. I feel guilty about it.


----------



## Lost Pirate (Jun 19, 2014)

I pretty much did this


----------

